

Ask HN: what's up with New Mogul? - bayareaguy

http://www.newmogul.com/ (nickb's business version of Hacker news) has been down the last few days.  Anyone know why?
======
rms
I don't know -- but my guess is that Nickb is out of town and away from the
internet and news.arc (particularly the older version that newmogul is
running) is known to crash periodically and require a reboot.

